# What are the odds ... ?



## alex1501 (19/3/20)

*Event 201*
The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation hosted Event 201, a high-level pandemic exercise on October 18, 2019, in New York, NY. The exercise illustrated areas where public/private partnerships will be necessary during the response to a severe pandemic in order to diminish large-scale economic and societal consequences.
http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/

Videos of the full exercise:
http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/videos.html

Highlights video:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (19/3/20)

They host these sort of things all the time. I was watching a video in around June last year of a Seattle hospital which did a drill on how to take in and treat victims of a killer disease (SARS, MERS, Ebola, etc) and they said how it was freaking them out because they knew they were at high risk of being infected themselves and didn't know how they'd cope with the numbers for a disease that doesn't have a vaccine or cure.

What is happening with coronavirus? Hospital staff are getting infected. What is the big problem? Hospitals can't cope with the sheer numbers. What is one of the worst hit areas in the US? Seattle.

You can see a conspiracy in it. Or you can just accept that the medical fraternity knows about these risks to humanity and are talking among themselves about how to cope with it when it happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## alex1501 (19/3/20)

RichJB said:


> You can see a conspiracy in it.



Conspiracy (Cambridge) definition: "the activity of secretly planning with other people to do something bad or illegal"
https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/conspiracy

No secrets here and everything is legal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (19/3/20)

I'm not getting the "What are the odds...?" sense of your thread title. What are the odds of what? That a new virus should strike when scientists have been warning that a new virus could strike for years? Or that various organisations should hold a conference on the threat of a new virus months before a new virus strikes, when they've been holding similar conferences for years? I'd say the odds of either or both happening were quite high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/3/20)

I just found odd the name of the virus used (they claim it fictional) and timing between the exercise and actual happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (19/3/20)

What name - coronavirus? This isn't the first coronavirus, it's a whole family of viruses. From Wiki:



> *Coronaviruses* are a group of related viruses that cause diseases in mammals and birds. In humans, coronaviruses cause respiratory tract infections that can be mild, such as some cases of the common cold (among other possible causes, predominantly rhinoviruses), and others that can be lethal, such as SARS, MERS, and COVID-19.



With regards to the exercise, these type of meetings happen regularly. The reason we don't hear about them is that they're medical industry events, not news headline events. The authorities also regularly hold events like hurricane emergency planning simulations and meetings. If a hurricane strikes six weeks after such a meeting, is it suspicious? Not really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/3/20)

RichJB said:


> With regards to the exercise, these type of meetings happen regularly. The reason we don't hear about them is that they're medical industry events, not news headline events. The authorities also regularly hold events like hurricane emergency planning simulations and meetings. If a hurricane strikes six weeks after such a meeting, is it suspicious? Not really.



Suspicious no, interesting yes. The same as that exercise.
I would never dare calling authorities like "Party of Davos" or "Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation" suspicious.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

